# Bike question for the A3



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I sent a PM to NY_Avant, but haven't heard anything back yet... but I know there's a couple of other bike gurus on the forum, like 2.0 Projekt for example...

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new carbon bike, (despite falling off mine today... never fallen off a bike -EVER- and some dumbass in a Murano causes me to fall of... long story, different thread perhaps), and I'm concerned about the OEM carrier bars and the Barracuda bike carriers which I have.

-Are the jaws a little rough on Carbon frames? -Is a 'square-ish' down tub section an issue, in terms of the corners getting undue pressure...?

Or...

Is there a "wheel-off" bike carrier which can fit on the OEM base carrier bars?

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ooooohhhh...

Tiptronic, -is this yours? -Gimme the details if you could!










-Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict

Im just using standard aluminum fork mount bike tray. similar to that of Thule's 516 ProLogue bike tray. My base bars are Audi OEM made by Thule. They are secured by two allen-type screws- (which, your base bars should have the nuts sliding around in there if u look inside the railings.


I believe the fork mounts are for standard 9mm axle. 
Perhaps you should look into the 518 Echelon 


























e


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*have always used a fork down bike carrier for both my mountain and road bikes*

now that i primarily use carbon rims, i always worried that i might put too much pressure with the rear wheel strap, so i simply fold down the seats and throw the bike in the hatch now.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Thanks for the heads up... O don't have any T-Nuts, but I found Kamei T-bolts, part# KM52003

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/allprods/K...k_bars_no_KM52003_2_sets_for_2_box_deals_.php

Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

audibmi said:


>


Oooohhhh...-Pretty!

Does your bike tray slot into the OEM T-slots? -If so, you want to sell it if you're not using it?

Or am I worrying about it TOO much with the Barracuda and the down-tube death grip on the carbon?


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

audibmi said:


> now that i primarily use carbon rims, i always worried that i might put too much pressure with the rear wheel strap, so i simply fold down the seats and throw the bike in the hatch now.


X2


----------



## mikedone (Apr 6, 2009)

does that wind fairing work pretty good? I have basically the same set up and have been debating a fairing.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

mikedone said:


> does that wind fairing work pretty good? I have basically the same set up and have been debating a fairing.


I love leaving the oem roof rack on my car, but wind noise bothers me, the fairing helps minimize the wind noise, and i think it aids with aerodynamics

e


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Oooohhhh...-Pretty!
> 
> Does your bike tray slot into the OEM T-slots? -If so, you want to sell it if you're not using it?
> 
> Or am I worrying about it TOO much with the Barracuda and the down-tube death grip on the carbon?



I sold my entire roof rack set but you pick up an Xadapt kit from Thule to allow mounting with aero bars:

Xadapt 1 is for the Thule Velo Vise and V2 fork mounted bike racks.

Xadapt 2 is for the Thule Big Mouth upright bike rack.

Xadapt 3 is for the Thule Hull a Port 835xt kayak carrier.

Xadapt 7 is for the Thule Universal Pull Top 6, Universal Flat Top 6, Universal Flat Top 4, and the Snowboard Carrier.

Xadapt 8 is for the Thule Criterium upright bike rack.

Xadapt 9 is for the Thule Sidearm, Echelon, Prologue and Peloton bike racks.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

R-RRRRRRRRR-Rocking!

Thanks for the good info!

Keith


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> I sent a PM to NY_Avant, but haven't heard anything back yet... but I know there's a couple of other bike gurus on the forum, like 2.0 Projekt for example...
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new carbon bike, (despite falling off mine today... never fallen off a bike -EVER- and some dumbass in a Murano causes me to fall of... long story, different thread perhaps), and I'm concerned about the OEM carrier bars and the Barracuda bike carriers which I have.
> 
> ...


Haven't been on much lately but :wave: and Thanks  

I have the Thule aero setup (although I never use it, the bike always ends up in the back). Thule actually makes many of the car manufactures oem racks. I don't think you would have an issue with a downtube mount rack although with a carbon bike I wouldn't got that route. Actually don't think I have ever had or seen a customer with a carbon bike (other then possibly mountain) mounted in a downtube mount rack. 


And you know i need to throw some whorage in here too :laugh:

2010 Cannondale SuperSix Ultimate frame with Full Campy Record 10 speed, Zero G Ti brakes and SRM powermeter. ----> my 2011 SuperSix frame should be toward the end of next month









2009 Cannondale Slice HiMod Full Campy Record and Hed Jet 6's 









I have a few others but no good pictures of them right now.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I envy you with a passion that you can only DREAM of!

I can't fold the seats down easily, since I'm usually ferrying round a 7 year-old son...

Maybe I'll get a Thule fork-mount or a Rockymounts one. -Hafta see.

I'm looking at a Cannondale Synapse Carbon. -Any pitfalls to think about?

Cheers!

Keith


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new carbon bike, (despite falling off mine today... never fallen off a bike -EVER- and some dumbass in a Murano causes me to fall of... long story, different thread perhaps),


never fallen off a bike? you can't buy a real bike unlees you have been sent to the hospital, or at least crashed.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

....I fell the other day. Was riding on a road that was sealed last summer. New rains, old tires. Seriously, I just plopped over.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> I envy you with a passion that you can only DREAM of!
> 
> I can't fold the seats down easily, since I'm usually ferrying round a 7 year-old son...
> 
> ...



I really haven't seen any issues with the Carbon Synapse. Only issue I've ever seen was a paint blem. The Synapse is a great bike. Only thing I'm not a fan of about them is the handling. I like my handling to be a little more snappy and the Synapse feels a little sluggish. That was the first thing I noticed about them when they first released them. If I hadn't been spent all my time on tradition race geometry I probably would have never noticed it. 


Second wheel  That's my race bike. Last US Produced Cannondale CAAD8 --> Full Record, Hollowgram cranks


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yeah, I'm thinking of going for a bike with a slightly relaxed/less aggressive approach, although I am taking a look at a used Madone 5.9 XL this evening, just because the price is VERY promising...

I'm not the 'athletic' type, so I'll never be smashing any time numbers, or winning any races... I'm over 6' tall, but I've lost nearly 65lbs in the last 6 months. -When I started back on the bike, it was pointless paying so much for a couple of pounds lighter, but now that all of that flab is gone, I'm at the point when I'm 'ready'. -I'm generally just doing the trails in the area, and I'm aiming for about 50 miles each time out... -the last couple of weekends for example have been 50 milers.

Before, with all that gut flab, a fitting would have been useless, because NOTHING is completely 'comfortable' in any position: flabby gut hitting thighs as soon as you bend forward; there's no way to tell what size top tube is right even. -I'm so glad that it's worked out, and now that I can be fairly sure that I'll actually USE the bike (not just from a 'quitting' point of view, but also other factors like the wife giving me enough leeway to head out for a few hours in the morning, and accepting that I need her to 'plan' around me not being able to run errands, watch our kid, etc.) then I feel much better about it.

So comfortable distance is fine by me... the lack of 'snap' shouldn't be too scary, and I'm hoping that on longer rides it'll be more 'accommodating' than my current old-school cro-moly ride... even though it's MORE than paid for itself in terms of the weight loss and fitness 'result'. -It doesn't owe me a penny!

Keith


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

nice stuff there, guys!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

It's sad that this thread is a million times better than the new LOL Bump thread


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> It's sad that this thread is a million times better than the new LOL Bump thread


I can keep the bike pics coming if it turns you on that much 

P.s. first time posting on here from my iPhone 4


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yay iPhone 4!

-I just got in from test-riding a used Madone 5.9 SL...

Hmmmm, I'm very tempted. It's in excellent condition, owner tells me that it's been parked up for the last 4 years or so and only has 200 miles tops on it. -Certainly, it's in immaculate condition.

He's asking 2.2k for it... It's a 2007. I'm not sure, it's a 56cm and I'd say that I'm a solid 58cm, but the dura-ace, the LIGHT weight, and the ride was pretty frikken sweet...

What does anyone think? -Offer 2k? -or go for a 105-equipped carbon 5 at 58cm? -The Madone was a comfortable fit once I pulled the seat post up a little.

I'm thinking I should go to the local Cannondale/Specialized shop TOMORROW afternoon, and make a comparison while the ride is still fresh in my mind.

Keith

Edit: -I took along my Barracuda rack for the test ride of the Madone, and it fits the down tube nicely: -A nice 'normal' tube section. -I might still want to get a fork mount for peace of mind, but I did at least feel reassured that it wouldn't be too irresponsible for me to START with the Barracuda, if I end up with the Madone.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

How's the 105's these days? I remember they were junk back then. Maybe they are still junk cuz they are toys.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Great price but sounds like the wrong size. Your previous post you said your over 6 foot. What your height and inseam?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LWNY said:


> How's the 105's these days? I remember they were junk back then. Maybe they are still junk cuz they are toys.


I had the 105 10 speed stuff when it first came out. It was pretty decent stuff then. I ditched it in favor of the Sram Rival group when it was available and never looked back. The newest 105 is probably the best bang for your buck in the Shimano line, but if you want your best bang for your buck in general and the best performance, I'd go for the latest Sram Force group. :thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

If you're a weekender doing fitness and fun rides, 105 is still good to go. 

.....oh, and Tour of Cali is going through my town again. Since the start of this cool event, my town has always had a leg of the tour. And this year's tour is only a few blocks away. Can't wait.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember when once I went to a pro crit that was held in the hood. I heard when when there was a crash, somebody ran off with a bike that was lying around.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a few TREKs in my stable. You can't go wrong with a 5.9. 2 k is reasonable only if it fits. Have that carbon fully inspected. FIT is King for long term riding as you know. Sittin in the saddle for 14 hours per week on a poor fit just tears the body apart. Good luck !


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

2.0TProjekt said:


> Great price but sounds like the wrong size. Your previous post you said your over 6 foot. What your height and inseam?


6-foot-1, 32" pant-leg... not certain if inseam measurement spec differs for the task of determining...

Keith


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> 6-foot-1, 32" pant-leg... not certain if inseam measurement spec differs for the task of determining...
> 
> Keith


Yeah your definitely going to fit a 58cm better. The older Madone's actually fit a little smaller too so 56cm would be small.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Sounds good.

Weird though: -I typed in a search for 'bike frame size' and found the ebikes size calculator:

http://www.ebicycles.com/bicycle-tools/frame-sizer/road-bike

When I punch in 6'1 and 32.5 inches inside leg, it tells me 56cm.

I'm with you though... I always felt that I was a 58, and I did have to lift the saddle an inch from where the seller had it, but he had it all the way in, and there was plenty of engraved guide lines on the seat stem left inside the seat tube. -Surprised me somewhat. -And the forward reach was tolerable also.

So I'm leaving work early today. Gonna head over to the Cannondale/Specialized LBS and try out several bikes in 56 and 58 sizes. I'll let the guy know up front where I'm at, and see what he recommends. -Of course, it's raining today, after WEEKS of dry weather!
:facepalm:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Weird though: -I typed in a search for 'bike frame size' and found the ebikes size calculator:
> 
> ...


You'd really want to size the bike based off of the top tube length and your reach, so really if you have a 32" inseam but a relatively long torso, you might want the added length of the 58. Although, you can always run a longer stem on a smaller top tube to get the reach you need (I wouldn't go much longer than a 120mm personally). This is my preferred set-up, with a smaller frame and a longer stem/more seatpost. You could also go down to like a 90mm stem to get the reach you need if the TT is longer, but much shorter than that and the handling gets all weird. You can typically get a seatpost that will allow you to get the proper leg extension unless your frame is just way too big or too small. I would pay more attention to top tube length :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

get a tourist bike, with a shallow seat tube angle, which will give you a looong top tube for the given frame size, and with its shallow head angle, you won't get sweaty palms from having to keep that bike straight the whole time.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You'd really want to size the bike based off of the top tube length and your reach, so really if you have a 32" inseam but a relatively long torso, you might want the added length of the 58. Although, you can always run a longer stem on a smaller top tube to get the reach you need (I wouldn't go much longer than a 120mm personally). This is my preferred set-up, with a smaller frame and a longer stem/more seatpost. You could also go down to like a 90mm stem to get the reach you need if the TT is longer, but much shorter than that and the handling gets all weird. You can typically get a seatpost that will allow you to get the proper leg extension unless your frame is just way too big or too small. I would pay more attention to top tube length :thumbup:


Come on, go big or go home. 130mm stem, it's the rage in the pro peloton. Small frames, lots of post and stem. Long, low and aero.

I just got my 2011 Addict R1 a few weeks ago. It's a game changer.

As for the rack, I ALWAYS use a fork mount system. You don't ever want anything clamping on your carbon downtube. Even if it does not crush the carbon, it will start to scrape it, causing the long fibers to break. Carbon gets it's strength from the long fibers, so breaking them weakens your frame.

Also, don't clamp down your wheels on the trays. If your bike if facing forwards on the car, the wind hitting the saddle keeps the rear wheel in the tray, so just loop that strap around loosely and you should be good to go. I usually throw my pit wheels on my bike when I have it on the rack and keep my carbons in their wheel bags.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

well, I went and tested the synapse carbon, as well as the Roubaix. -Of the two, I think I preferred the Roubaix, although there's a couple of aspects of the Roubaix that I find hard to look at... -purely aesthetic objections, that's all.

They didn't have a 105 synapse in that size, so I tried the 58 frame with the next-step-down SRAM I think it was... Not for me, -not at all. -I couldn't get to grips with that method of shifting. -Never knew about it in fact.

After I climbed off, I went directly to the Madone, and checked that out again while the comparative fit was still fresh in my mind... Absolutely no worries about height... -The reach is the ONLY thing which was a little tight, but it currently has a 90mm stem on it. I'm thinking that if I step that up to 100 or 110mm, it'll be the bike for me.

Going to sleep on it, but there were a couple of things that are noticeably better, and I spent this last test ride CONCENTRATING on trying to fault it for comfort or fit, and the only thing I could some up with was the reach...

Keith


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Keith,

56 cm Trek is equivalent to a 54cm Cannondale, the Synapse carbon blows away everything out there right no, the new 105 is awesome blus you get the added benefit of BB30 and a much stiffer bottom bracket area, keep in mind Liquigas uses this bike in the spring classics because of the comfort benefits but it is still worthy of a Pro Tour team in competition(always in the top 10 in stiffness to weight ratio amongst ALL frames) And BTW Lance was only 5'11and he rode a 58cm Madone


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NY_Avant said:


> And BTW Lance was only 5'11and he rode a 58cm Madone


Was the extra tube length needed so he can stash more blood away?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NY_Avant said:


> Keith,
> 
> 56 cm Trek is equivalent to a 54cm Cannondale, the Synapse carbon blows away everything out there right no, the new 105 is awesome blus you get the added benefit of BB30 and a much stiffer bottom bracket area, keep in mind Liquigas uses this bike in the spring classics because of the comfort benefits but it is still worthy of a Pro Tour team in competition(always in the top 10 in stiffness to weight ratio amongst ALL frames) And BTW Lance was only 5'11and he rode a 58cm Madone


Ha! -okay Frank, you've convinced me. -I'm calling to pass on the Madone.

Mind you, I didn't expect to really notice the difference between the 105 and the Dura-ace... -The Sram Apex (I think it was apex) was REALLY uncomfortable for me to use, -I just couldn't dig that system -at all... but whereas the 105 was nice and comfortable, the Dura-Ace was feather-light touch, and _immensely_ impressive. -Up til now, I had sort of assumed that the difference was something that you probably had to be really 'dialled-in' to notice, but in fact I did feel a significant difference. -While the 105 was quite usable, the Dura-Ace was so easy to use, it was staggering. -It's _really_ hard to convey the deep impression it left of how different it felt.

-Well, I suppose I'll maybe just wait and save a little more. -Maybe another trip back to investigate what higher-spec group options are available on the Synapse, and how much they'd set me back... but it'll be hard climbing back on my old steed from now on!

Keith


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Keith, check out the Synapse Carbon 3, definitely the best deal around with the Carbon FSA cranks and full Ultegra group, you will never need to upgrade this bike:thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5mc3PUExxA


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bezor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5mc3PUExxA


:what:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NY_Avant said:


> And BTW Lance was only 5'11and he rode a 58cm Madone


Bro, not sure which Lance you're referring to, but Lance Armstrong is definitely not 5'11". Unless he has shrunk significantly over the past few years. I lined up next to him at the Mellow Johnny's 6 Hour MTB race back in November and he is a tiny man. He is easily shorter than me, and saying I'm 5'9" would be a stretch


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Bro, not sure which Lance you're referring to, but Lance Armstrong is definitely not 5'11". Unless he has shrunk significantly over the past few years. I lined up next to him at the Mellow Johnny's 6 Hour MTB race back in November and he is a tiny man. He is easily shorter than me, and saying I'm 5'9" would be a stretch


he might have shrunk after he stopped taking HGH


----------



## avner (Jun 16, 2001)

I had to keep looking since it felt like I was on the RoadBike Review forums and not vwvortex! 

Nothing to add other than I have been tossing my bikes in the back, but realize that's hard when you have a kid back there. 

This thread has motivated me to leave my car at home tomorrow and ride to work!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Bro, not sure which Lance you're referring to, but Lance Armstrong is definitely not 5'11". Unless he has shrunk significantly over the past few years. I lined up next to him at the Mellow Johnny's 6 Hour MTB race back in November and he is a tiny man. He is easily shorter than me, and saying I'm 5'9" would be a stretch


He is listed as 5'11 in the UCI and I know for a fact he rides a 58cm Madone, maybe he has little man complex?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I have one of Lance Armstrong's waterbottles from last years Tour of Cali. True dat. 

I worship it nightly. It has never been washed.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Bezor said:


> I have one of Lance Armstrong's waterbottles from last years Tour of Cali. True dat.
> 
> I worship it nightly. It has never been washed.


better test it for testosterone, since he can't produce any himself


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Bro, not sure which Lance you're referring to, but Lance Armstrong is definitely not 5'11". Unless he has shrunk significantly over the past few years. I lined up next to him at the Mellow Johnny's 6 Hour MTB race back in November and he is a tiny man. He is easily shorter than me, and saying I'm 5'9" would be a stretch


Well you do shrink once your off the juice  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

I got some RockyMounts Euro Pitchfork carriers and wanted to throw some pictures up somewhere. I'm really pleased with them so far, plus they were pretty cheap.









The bike, 2010 Marin Muirwoods 29er:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> Bro, not sure which Lance you're referring to, but Lance Armstrong is definitely not 5'11". Unless he has shrunk significantly over the past few years. I lined up next to him at the Mellow Johnny's 6 Hour MTB race back in November and he is a tiny man. He is easily shorter than me, and saying I'm 5'9" would be a stretch


Here's Lance standing next to former president George W bush:










Bush is listed as being between 5-feet-ten inches to five-eleven, depending on where you hunt for information, but Lance DEFINITELY doesn't look as tall or taller than Georgie-boy.

I think I'm going to get a couple of the Rocky Mount pitchforks. -They look good.

I ended up coming across a 58cm Madone 5.9 with 200 miles on it for $1800. -It was a comfortable fit; the seller let me take it for a couple of good long rides, and I made sure that I took a couple of days to make sure that there wasn't any fit issues.

Since then I've put almost a thousand miles on it, and the only thing I've had to replace has been the saddle. -My old cro-moly beater had an older Avocet saddle which was just WAY more comfortable. -The LBS suggested a couple of other saddles, all of which had 30-day comfort guarantees, but in the end, when I moved the Avocet over to the Madone, it was just SO much more comfortable on the longer rides. Lately I've been doing 50 miles most outings, and the original saddle was making things tough after about 30, but it's all lovey right now.

So... back to the fork-mount: -What are the chances/tips/issues associated with constantly removing and reattaching the wheel? -Is there an established way to make sure that you don't 'chip' the finish around the front drop-outs?

Cheers!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

What is the surface of the dropout? I've must have removed/put my wheel into the front dropout 5000 times with no issues (and lots of time, dropout is resting on the concrete floor).


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Looks painted. -I'll check.


----------

